
WhatTheDeploy Open Beta - josephwegner
http://beta.whatthedeploy.com
======
opendais
It seems interesting. I assume at some point you plan to add the ability to
login and so forth? Otherwise, many sites aren't going to be able to render
90% of what they care about (especially SaaS where 90% of the "important
stuff" is behind a login wall).

~~~
chris_vannoy
Hi. I'm the creator of WhatTheDeploy.

That's certainly on the possible roadmap. Right now, I'm trying to determine
the best way of accomplishing that without requiring someone to poke a giant
security hole in their application.

It can be accomplished right now if you're OK with a security hole by creating
a separate dummy account and enabling Basic Auth through that single account.

Very much open to better suggestions, however.

~~~
SpyKiIIer
Might want to close this up a bit, can just change the number at the end and
grab emails for everyone that signed up:

[http://beta.whatthedeploy.com/users/1](http://beta.whatthedeploy.com/users/1)

User Name: Chris Vannoy Email: chris@chrisvannoy.com

~~~
chris_vannoy
Thanks. Should be all patched up now. A lot of the user management stuff is a
work in progress. After all, didn't have many users before today.

Thanks so much for pointing it out!

------
adamb0mb1
This could be cool. But, other than the pretty gnarly security hole pointed
out by spykiller... the site is purely errors for me.

~~~
chris_vannoy
Yeah. Today was kinda unexpected and the queue is a bit backed up.

Working on it.

